# A bit of personal news



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Wifey (Esme) gave birth to 6lb 9oz boy - Ethan Joel this afternoon.

All ok so far (baby in special care unit as was 3 weeks early) so If I'm a bit tardy or short with people its down to lack of REM sleep OK?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Congrats John

All the best to your wife and especially the little 'un. Â 

Nice one!! [smiley=baby.gif]

Vek


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Congratulations John. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Best wishes to your wife and new son.

[smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Congratulations matey... ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Congratulations!

I'm sure your new son is in great hands... guess there's no point in advising that you get plenty of sleep though!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Congrat's Mr & Mrs Thorney hope you're all doing well! 

PJ & Mart


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations!

Hope all is ok soon.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Congatulations! ;D

All the best to your other half and new arrival. [smiley=baby.gif]

Jackie X


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> so If I'm a bit tardy or short with people its down to lack of REM sleep OK?


Fantastic news, good luck with everything. Be nice to the missus. When you are feeling really ratty get in the flame room and let rip.
Cheers,
[smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ohhh...it's a baby boy!!

I am sure he will be impatient to grow up and start playing with daddy's cars!!

All the best to Esme and Ethan Joel!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Awwwww how sweet many congrats  ... hey for an early baby thats a fine weight and hope he is going to be ok [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Congratualtions to you both ;D ;D

Watch out Jenson Button, Ethan is here


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thorney - Congratulations! You must be so proud. Does he look like you? ;D ;D ;D

p.s. Have you bought the Scalextric yet? 

p.p.s. does he have a VX babygrow?

Louise :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

John - congratulations mate  I bet you are really chuffed. My best wishes to all three of you -
phoTToniq


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Congratulations Thorney.
Hope all is going well

Amazed that the forum is founding new life. Also its amazing that we all (due to a car) share such knowledge of each other. Thanks for letting us all know

Must say I'm slightly jealous, as wife is still holding on. 
Shes due tommorrow!! 

Cheers DXN


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations to all three of you 

Just try to get a little rest before the baby comes home


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

congratulations hope all is well [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Thanks for all kind wished.......wierd thing is my son and now now share the same birthday


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Thanks for all kind wished.......wierd thing is my son and now now share the same birthday


Happy birthday to you both and congratulations and best wishes to all three of you.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

That is fabulous news ;D Hope mother and baby are well and out of special care real soon...

I dare not tell my wife as she is now 9 days late!!

When Andrew's is born also we will all need to meet up tpo wet the babies heads


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

congrats m8


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Start spending his ineritance now and choose your own rest home 

Congrats - if you see a flame thread emerge called 'Baby Bores', it's not personal ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

congrats mate! ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Excellent News!

Well done Esme on the safe arrival of little Ethan Joel.

Excellent weight for 3 weeks prem, thats the same weight as one of mine at full term, so I hope that the SCU is just a precautionary procedure.

Get lots of sleep before the little fella comes home and be prepared to pamper Esme so she feels as though she is the first ever woman to do such a miraculous thing.

Well done and congratulations to you all.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice one buddy - hope all are doing well.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

congratulations mate, now you get to put that shopping trolley to it's other use


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

good work buddy..... 

can't wait to see the teletubbies sun shades in the back of the RS4


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

congratulations!!

Gr8 name by the way!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Well done, congrats to all three [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations mate


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Congrats Mate ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Congrats, [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I guess we have to stop piss taking the shopping trolley as you'll need it now!  ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Congrats, Â [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> I guess we have to stop piss taking the shopping trolley as you'll need it now! Â  ;D


I'm still not convinced I'll get ll the crap we seemed to have already accumulated in  How you do it with 2 in a TT amazes me ???


----------



## SAM-TT (May 6, 2002)

Congratualtions mate.. ;D

All the best.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mr Mrs and Master Thorney, congratulations to you all and welcome to the forum young lad, cant wait to see your first post ! ;D


----------

